# How many wear a glove?



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

When one of my bands snap instead of throwing it away i shorten it, normally my bands are 8" between pouch and fork shorting them after a break results in the bands being 6' and that sometimes give me handslap to the extant it drew blood at one time so i invested in wearing a glove,this solved the problem and the gloves which i use are called Machanix bought of ebay,these gloves fit so well that they are a pleasure to use..

If anyone intends of buying a set shop around because they vary from $15.00 to $40.00 for a pair and check out the shipping, today i bought another 2 pairs for $15.00 each with free shipping i use them for my other hobby which is metal detecting and i wouldn't be without them....

Cheers Tassie


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea!!!! Using a glove would also help when our hands are sweaty.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

I always wear my left handed bike riding glove when I shoot!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Match your bands to your ammo, and you won't get handslap.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Instead of spending 15 to 40 dollars for gloves why don't you just buy more band material so you don't have to reuse short pieces and get hand slap?


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Instead of spending 15 to 40 dollars for gloves why don't you just buy more band material so you don't have to reuse short pieces and get hand slap?


What do you mean by band material??


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Theraband , latex, gum rubber, looped tubes,etc. Band material is so cheap.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I use to wear bicycling gloves which are padded. I still have them and use them for other reasons now. Other than preventing hand slap they would have been good at preventing this.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been wearing golf gloves for three years now. I use the one made of cabretta leather, the synthetic ones don't last. The gloves improve the grip and helps with hand slap.


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Theraband , latex, gum rubber, looped tubes,etc. Band material is so cheap.


I still have 3 meters of Theraband gold but i hate to throw away a perfectly good band because of half an inch..guess there's a bit of scrooge in me....


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

tassie,
Your attached thumbnail suggests that you favour shooting TTF sideways. If that is so, I am surprised that you experience hand slap.
I strongly suspect that, in time, more and more people will migrate towards TTF and away from OTT for that very reason. It seldom occurs the other way around.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I too am surprised that you are getting handslap with a ttf setup. It could be that your forks are tilted a little bit and causing the bands to swing and hit your hand as they return. But that wasn't your question.... the only time I have worn a glove is when trying to shoot a pfs, basically out of fear, after seeing guys get some nasty hand and fork hits.

Tom


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

These gloves are *ALWAYS* on when shooting ! They do a very good job of stopping finer slap.









wll


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Make sure you keep that slingshot straight don't can't those I just can't see how it's possible


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't even wear gloves when I shoot in the winter when it's ten degrees out.
Anything that gets between me and the slingshot detracts from accuracy and is not something I want.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Only had hand slap with one particular slingshot and got rid of it. That's the only time I've ever had it. As long as you match your bands and ammo no problem. Never a problem with looped tubes on a SPS.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is my personal experience. I began shooting OTF exclusively. Did great for months but as my collection of shooters grew some of them did start giving me some nasty hand slap. Some so bad it was to were I didn't like shooting them. Started opening up to the idea of TTF. Made a few new slingers built for TTF vs. OTF and started shooting TTF....And I haven't shot OTF since! Not only do I not have any hand slap, but my accuracy improved! Heck I have one I call The Beast strung up with double 1" TBG that I shoot rocks and all kinds of crap out of and it has never gave me a hand slap.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

OK, question I started to research this because I received a few smaller slingshots that bring my knuckles close to the TTF (BB in Tube) connection. My hand slap is on the out going , on release, smacks my thumb knuckle closest to my hand. Nicked me a few times enough to draw some blood. Didn't hurt enough to stop me from shooting a few more times but deff kinda pissed me off a little. But, I am having a hard time shooting a Dankung or my shinny new Imp...any help would be great. I find if I flick my wrist at release it doesn't do it, but I cant hit the side of a Barn consistently shooting like that....is it just a matter of changing my shooting style and getting accurate with the flip on smaller slings?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

tassie said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Theraband , latex, gum rubber, looped tubes,etc. Band material is so cheap.
> ...


I tried joining two lengthy but in themselves, too short, broken band fragments with tieing them together with the same rubber band ties use for pouches. One tie per band. I get at least 500 shots more out of these, often more, given they are not thrashed or otherwise compromised. I can't get TB products here or anything that'll work for slingshotery, so I have to "use it up, wear it out, eat it all, waste not want not" sorta thing with slingshot elastic. The rubber band ties are also cut from way too short band fragments (I only shoot flats now days, no tubes)...using all of what I possibly can to recycle. Yet more band fragments are used as "slot shims" for slots made for double TBG when I want to shoot single bands on bad shoulder days (both shoulders have bursitis to some degree and strong pull makes 'em talk to me).

You might try tieing two fragments, tube or flat, together. Make sure they match in pairs when completed.

Sometimes the rubber is a bit "weathered" or oxidized or just plain too old and isn't recycleable and when a tied band breaks, it's put in the "cut ties out of this" pile.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

On gloves, once upon a time I made two OTT forks. I had to back off pull strength for the ammo I used to prevent hand slaps. I'd rather have done that than wear a glove. But hand slap means the energy released by the contracting bands forces the bands out through the other side of the forks with such force they snap back, having NOT exhausted their energy propelling the ammo. Increase ammo weight or decrease band pull weight. The TTF design in general promotes the bands to rebound out the business end of the fork then hook downward instead of straight back, hitting your hand more often than TTF, at least that was my finding. If you still want the most zing out of the bands then yes, wear a glove to sustain the inevitable hand slap. A simple leather work glove works OK, at least for me if it's thin enough for a good hold on your slingshot but you can get fancy and use sports gloves of some sort. Gardening gloves perhaps.

I gave up OTT altogether and went to TTF. I don't see much advantage in OTT other than you can have shorter forks than TTF designs...and not have to do the trickey wrist flip downwards at moment of release (I can't time it right and shoot all over the garage, riccochets, spectacular shots to my flourescent ceiling lamps etc.) to prevent shooting yourself or your frame. Unless you use top slots and know how to use them so they don't pull out doing a cornea-otomy, with OTT you are doomed to tieing, the slowest most frustrating and most involved method of band attachment that exists. Well, top clips work but need tools and putz factor. Slots are choice.

Mounting the bands too far down into the fork can cause hand injury for it's more likely an errant shot can bop a bit downward and collide with you or your fork. In the pic the bands have little clearance from the base of the fork they way they are mounted on the fork tips. Rambone slingshots for example, have the bands further down than my slingshots do. While experienced shooters can likely not sustain injury, beginners may with that frame...or frames like them. I note that Jorg Sprave in his vids, originator of the Rambone, always does a wrist flip when he releases, that avoids hand/fork hits. Since your hand covers the fork base, it's more likely you'd get hand hits.

Geez, Urban Fisher, double 1" TBG, that's equiv to 2" wide per side, you be a pullmaster, pal! I thought I was bad with double 15mm TBG. No wonder you named that SS what you did! I'd love to see some steel paint cans shot with half inch steel out of that puppy.

My 2 :twocents:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I have an awesome pair of leather mechanixs gloves that I love when working with lumber or while doing certain things in the yard, no way could I wear gloves for shooting though.

but da*m, they do make some seriously nice work gloves.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

In the past I have worn bicycling gloves as I stated. So far as leather gloves go and their dexterity, here's one of a pair that I bought for sword play. They are so supple I can use my computer's keyboard wearing them.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't see any issue in wearing a glove while shooting. However I do not personally ever use one. Like MJ said .. in the winter I have to REMOVE my gloves to shoot. Lol.


----------



## simple fool (Jul 18, 2015)

I have tried wearing gloves in the winter but like others have had to remove them. I'm sure I could get used to them but I really like to "feel" the frame for best accuracy.

Off topic: pgandy that is a beautiful sword hilt! Love the knotwork! Is it a rapier?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> I have an awesome pair of leather mechanixs gloves that I love when working with lumber or while doing certain things in the yard, no way could I wear gloves for shooting though.
> 
> but da*m, they do make some seriously nice work gloves.





simple fool said:


> I have tried wearing gloves in the winter but like others have had to remove them. I'm sure I could get used to them but I really like to "feel" the frame for best accuracy.
> 
> Off topic: pgandy that is a beautiful sword hilt! Love the knotwork! Is it a rapier?


Thank you. Yes it is a rapier.

I interpreted quarterinmynose's post as to that he had very nice leather gloves that he likes very much and wishes that they were suitable for his slingshot work, but unfortunately were not. I also interpret your post as the same since they do not allow you to "feel". My open finger bicycling gloves do, as does those leather gloves above. The point is that gloves, leather or otherwise, can allow a person to have feel with what they are doing depending on the cut and type of leather, type being the thickness and from what animal.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Michael Jackson wore a glove...


----------



## simple fool (Jul 18, 2015)

SmilingFury said:


> Michael Jackson wore a glove...


Ha ha think it was for shooting a slingshot?


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

SmilingFury said:


> Michael Jackson wore a glove...


. Big fan I see. Hahaha


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Single 1842 tubes in the cold 3/8" shot releasing instantly-

Bad Idea.

(Granted I am using cuffs which on tubes is probably too much.)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

tassie said:


> When one of my bands snap instead of throwing it away i shorten it, normally my bands are 8" between pouch and fork shorting them after a break results in the bands being 6' and that sometimes give me handslap to the extant it drew blood at one time so i invested in wearing a glove,this solved the problem and the gloves which i use are called Machanix bought of ebay,these gloves fit so well that they are a pleasure to use..
> 
> If anyone intends of buying a set shop around because they vary from $15.00 to $40.00 for a pair and check out the shipping, today i bought another 2 pairs for $15.00 each with free shipping i use them for my other hobby which is metal detecting and i wouldn't be without them....
> 
> Cheers Tassie


"Flip" the catty the way Torsten and Darrell (PFS) do and you won't get hand slap. Then return the gloves, get a refund, and buy some ammo.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

pgandy said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> > I have an awesome pair of leather mechanixs gloves that I love when working with lumber or while doing certain things in the yard, no way could I wear gloves for shooting though.
> ...


A serial rapier?

THWACK!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Leave it to THWACK to come up with something like that. Hehe


----------

